# Hitch IN or OUT when Plowing?



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

as the title says - do you pull the hitch from the receiver, or leave it in while plowing? 

mine is always out. even in the summer if i know its going to be a few days without pulling a trailer i take it out. it always sits on the passenger floor ready to be put back in about 10 seconds if i ever need it unexpectedly.

i'm surprised by the number of trucks i see in tight driveways with a hitch adding another 6-12 inches to the length of the truck.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Why in the world would you leave your hitch in the receiver when you're not towing? The only reason I know is for people who get rear-ended often and want to let bad drivers get punished with more damage...

Might as well leave your plow on all year too.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I see it more with home owners than pros. They not only leave it in 24/7 but they buy the 3 ball hitches which you know they have no use for.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

i have never taken my bumper protector (pintle) out. NY drivers are stupid. I've seen CT and RI drivers, they've hit it too


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Leave mine in, makes a great step for climbing in and out of the bed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Much easier to wrap a chain on if you need it.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Since I was hit in the rear I leave mine in to protect my bumper


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Spreader trucks no, other trucks yes. I haul trailers often. I'll be [email protected] if I back up to a trailer and there's no hitch in the receiver. That's what they're there for. And as stated above there's always something to hook to if need be, and something for a car or light pole/ballard to hit first. And yes, all have happened.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont take mine out I tow a trailer every other day. waste of time


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

My comes off for the Tailgate Spreader, the rest of the time it's in.


----------



## downtoearthnh (Jan 16, 2009)

Nothing beats walking around the back of the truck at night and baning your shin into a hitch! Makes the blood flow a little better, and avoids the need for warm up exercises!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i understand the part about it being a nice step to get in and out of the bed. i also get having it in to put a chain on if need be. what i do is attach a short length of chain on the receiver where the safety chains of a trailer would go. this stays on the truck year round. see picture below. this cures the "i need something to hook a chain to" rationale.

i like to have as much room to manuver as possible when plowing, and sometimes the length of that hitch makes a difference. plus if i happen to back into a car or a wall, you can be sure that hitch will do a lot more damage than my bumper. 

as for being rear ended and punishing a bad driver who hits you - i had a buddy who refused to remove the hitch from his truck. he'd go half way across the country with no trailer, and leave the hitch in. i always asked him why and he said, "its not my problem if i get rear ended". well one day he did get rear ended. the car that hit him ignited. he tried to pull away, put ended up dragging the car with him as the hitch had attached him to the car. very quickly his fiberglass cap ignited. anyone ever see fiberglass burn???? needless to say the truck he loved was total within 10 minutes right in front of his eyes - all becuase he was too lazy to pull the hitch. this was years ago and i can tell you he never, ever has the hitch in the receiver unless he's pulling something. 

for the few seconds it takes to pull the pin, i just can't understand why it would be left in while plowing? but i see it all the time - and in my experience, it's more the pros then the homeowners - contrary to what other people think.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Triton2286;1595072 said:


> I see it more with home owners than pros. They not only leave it in 24/7 but they buy the 3 ball hitches which you know they have no use for.


I got a 3-ball on a discount for $20. The regular price for a 2-ball is more than that, and the 3rd ball sure doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I drive too much in the city. It stays ON.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

jasonv;1595121 said:


> I got a 3-ball on a discount for $20. The regular price for a 2-ball is more than that, and the 3rd ball sure doesn't hurt anything.


Cool story.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

theholycow;1595065 said:


> Why in the world would you leave your hitch in the receiver when you're not towing? The only reason I know is for people who get rear-ended often and want to let bad drivers get punished with more damage...
> 
> Might as well leave your plow on all year too.


Funny story: I bought my truck brand new and picked up a receiver the same day I picked up the truck, installed it right away same day, along with my trusty old 3-ball, not even the wiring yet (back-ordered), just the receiver and 3-ball. Drove it to work the next day, on my way home, sitting at a RED LIGHT with a dump truck in front of me, stoner in a honda decides to make friends with Mr. 3-balls. This is less than 24 hours after I brought the brand new truck home. If not for Mr. 3-balls, he would have wrecked my bumper, which again, I remind you, was only a few hours old.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine pintle stays in to protect my bumper.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Triton2286;1595124 said:


> Cool story.


Your mind games are meaningless and only prove to everyone else that you lost this round.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

linckeil;1595119 said:


> i understand the part about it being a nice step to get in and out of the bed. i also get having it in to put a chain on if need be. what i do is attach a short length of chain on the receiver where the safety chains of a trailer would go. this stays on the truck year round. see picture below. this cures the "i need something to hook a chain to" rationale.
> 
> i like to have as much room to manuver as possible when plowing, and sometimes the length of that hitch makes a difference. plus if i happen to back into a car or a wall, you can be sure that hitch will do a lot more damage than my bumper.


Valid. But I generally don't like to be within 6 inches of what I can't see anyway.



> as for being rear ended and punishing a bad driver who hits you -


Its not about punishment. Its about protection. Bumpers cost what, about $1000? And if your bumper gets bent in and strikes the corners of your bed, that jumps up to a pile of body work as well.



> i had a buddy who refused to remove the hitch from his truck. he'd go half way across the country with no trailer, and leave the hitch in. i always asked him why and he said, "its not my problem if i get rear ended". well one day he did get rear ended. the car that hit him ignited. he tried to pull away, put ended up dragging the car with him as the hitch had attached him to the car. very quickly his fiberglass cap ignited. anyone ever see fiberglass burn???? needless to say the truck he loved was total within 10 minutes right in front of his eyes - all becuase he was too lazy to pull the hitch. this was years ago and i can tell you he never, ever has the hitch in the receiver unless he's pulling something.


Now that's just bad luck. REALLY bad luck.



> for the few seconds it takes to pull the pin, i just can't understand why it would be left in while plowing? but i see it all the time - and in my experience, it's more the pros then the homeowners - contrary to what other people think.


To protect your car from a collision that's somebody else's fault. Contrary to one example of bad luck, FAR FAR FAR more likely, it'll protect your car than assist in its demise. Try to guess what portion of rear end impacts involving an inserted trailer hitch actually result in fire taking out both cars. Maybe 1 in 100,000? 1 in a million? While waiting to be hit a million times for that freak event, you save a billion $ worth of bumpers, which more than makes up for the one fire loss, even if you both are uninsured.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got a dmi bumper, no receiver. I always leave the hitch on it stick out. I can slide it in but like others said, it makes a great step!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

linckeil;1595119 said:


> i understand the part about it being a nice step to get in and out of the bed. i also get having it in to put a chain on if need be. what i do is attach a short length of chain on the receiver where the safety chains of a trailer would go. this stays on the truck year round. see picture below. this cures the "i need something to hook a chain to" rationale.


I've found my step bumper to be a competent step, more than a greased up 2 inch ball.

I keep my chain right where I would keep a simple 3 ball drawbar if I had one (only stuff I currently have is a monster weight-distributing unit that isn't worthwhile to haul around), and if I didn't want to hook a chain to the myriad other convenient places on my receiver and truck (such as the aforementioned trailer safety chain attachment points), I could grab the hitch when I grab the chain.

More often, though, I prefer chaining to a front tow hook and pulling in reverse so I can see what's happening in front of me.



> the car that hit him ignited. he tried to pull away, put ended up dragging the car with him as the hitch had attached him to the car. very quickly his fiberglass cap ignited.


:laughing: Must have been funny looking.

I wouldn't mind owning one of those 3-ball drawbars with a hook in the 4th spot, but I only need two ball sizes, one on my weight distributing hitch and one attached directly to my bumper's ball hole. The bumper is rated for a surprisingly high towing load. Position is a little high, though...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

The only time I have a hitch in is if I'm towing a trailer.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

jasonv;1595138 said:


> Its not about punishment. Its about protection. Bumpers cost what, about $1000? And if your bumper gets bent in and strikes the corners of your bed, that jumps up to a pile of body work as well.


For what, to protect your car from a collision that's somebody else's fault?



> To protect your car from a collision that's somebody else's fault.


Oh. Well, I don't care, their insurance (or my Uninsured Motorist policy) will pay for it either way.

Extra protection would be worthwhile on something difficult to replace, but a custom bumper or a new vehicle is easy. I worry about my 1980 Buick, it's not old enough for reproduction parts, it's not new enough for regular replacement parts to be available, and on the occasion that I find something compatible in a junkyard the rear bumper is rotted out. However, banging my shin on a hitch every time I open the trunk would not be pleasant.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i remember hearing rumors that it was actually illegal to leave the hitch in when not towing do the excessive damage that occurs in an accident. dont know if there is any truth to that?

but its the same rationale that was used to make it illegal for plow compnaies to continue to produce plows where the headgear remained on the truck. in about 1994 it became illegal to manufacturer the old "conventional" style mounts as they would do tons of damage in an accident when the plow was removed - hence the advent of the unimount, minute mount, etc... these weren't designed by plow manufaturers to make your truck look cleaner when the plow was removed - it was designed becuase if they kept producing the old stlye mounts they would be shut down...


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

linckeil;1595160 said:


> but its the same rationale that was used to make it illegal for plow compnaies to continue to produce plows where the headgear remained on the truck. in about 1994 it became illegal to manufacturer the old "conventional" style mounts as they would do tons of damage in an accident when the plow was removed - hence the advent of the unimount, minute mount, etc... these weren't designed by plow manufaturers to make your truck look cleaner when the plow was removed - it was designed becuase if they kept producing the old stlye mounts they would be shut down...


Oh yeah, I was going to mention...folks on this site laugh at people who leave their headgear on all the time, I would think they'd feel the same about a hitch.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

linckeil;1595160 said:


> i remember hearing rumors that it was actually illegal to leave the hitch in when not towing do the excessive damage that occurs in an accident. dont know if there is any truth to that?
> 
> but its the same rationale that was used to make it illegal for plow compnaies to continue to produce plows where the headgear remained on the truck. in about 1994 it became illegal to manufacturer the old "conventional" style mounts as they would do tons of damage in an accident when the plow was removed - hence the advent of the unimount, minute mount, etc... these weren't designed by plow manufaturers to make your truck look cleaner when the plow was removed - it was designed becuase if they kept producing the old stlye mounts they would be shut down...


The idea of being illegal to have a hitch installed while not in use along with damage caused during impact by conventional mounts got my curiosity going. 
The only laws/regulations regarding trailer hitches is the are not to obstruct the license plates on the vehicle.

I couldn't find anything specific about plow mounts but according to Federal Regulation 49 CFR 581, only passenger vehicles have bumper regulations, trucks and SUV's are exempt.
http://www.nhtsa.gov/Cars/Problems/studies/Bumper/Index.html


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

NY has a law that you must remove your hitch. That said...I never removed mine from my pickups. Never had a issue backing up while plowing with it in. 

My combo hitch is bolted to my 1 ton, so that aint commin off either..


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

theholycow;1595148 said:


> I've found my step bumper to be a competent step, more than a greased up 2 inch ball.
> 
> More often, though, I prefer chaining to a front tow hook and pulling in reverse so I can see what's happening in front of me.


I have never seen a chain or strap break under load. Though if one was to break I'd rather have been hooked up to the rear and pulling forward.

I had a draw bar with a 2" ball stolen off my wifes suburban. That has left me to take of the draw bar every night. I do not want to walk outside another morning ready to go and the draw bar is gone again.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

No offense but If you have to take your hitch off your truck to GET WITHIN 5 MORE Inches (length of a hitch) to a solid object you'd be fired here! Why would you risk hitting your truck for a "Tight Driveway" Im sorry it's just not worth it to me! 
I leave all of mine in except for the ones where i use liquid spray bars since they slide in the receiver. Those work as a good step too!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

alldayrj;1595073 said:


> i have never taken my bumper protector (pintle) out. NY drivers are stupid. I've seen CT and RI drivers, they've hit it too


same here...I leave mine on all year...saved me twice from major rear end damage!!!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I pull it out in the fall when I put the lawn equipment away, and put it back in come march/april.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I can't believe this is actually a real thread on plow site.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

BigBoyPlowin;1595290 said:


> No offense but If you have to take your hitch off your truck to GET WITHIN 5 MORE Inches (length of a hitch) to a solid object you'd be fired here! Why would you risk hitting your truck for a "Tight Driveway" Im sorry it's just not worth it to me!
> I leave all of mine in except for the ones where i use liquid spray bars since they slide in the receiver. Those work as a good step too!


most guys will not come within hitch length of backing into something (not because they fear being fired by you, but because common sense would tell them not to get that close). but why increase the overall length of the vehicle (even if it is only 6 inches) when a hitch is so easily removed?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

abbe;1595336 said:


> I can't believe this is actually a real thread on plow site.


you can't beleive it, but in your state of utter confusion you still somehow managed to cast a vote and post a reply. thanks for playingThumbs Up


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Leave mine in, great when I'm backing into parking spots, I hit the building with the hitch instead of my bumper.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

In my dually that has spreader in it I turn mine up side down If I need pull someone out Im not going get down in the Snow 
All the other trucks they are in 24/7
Why take it out??

Makes a nice step

I dont pull bumper hitch trailers much I mostly pull GN But my drops are in During a storm Can make some extra cash for pulling out people


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

downtoearthnh;1595116 said:


> Nothing beats walking around the back of the truck at night and baning your shin into a hitch! Makes the blood flow a little better, and avoids the need for warm up exercises!


I keep mine in for that reason too


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Protecting the bumper?? Cmon guys really? With all the plastic or rubbermade cars out there do you really think a trailer ball is going to help...probably not. Cars now are made to fold during a collision. I'm willing to bet if any car made after 94 or so hits the back of your truck its going to fold in such a way that it ends up ramming the bumper into the bed anyhow. Maybe if you get hit by a 78 Chrysler going 10mph I guess I'd believe the protection idea.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

^^^Ya and new truck bumpers are just as flimsy sorry to say. Sadly enough, yes, rubbermaid cars will do damage. That and bumper covers on these cars are just that. It's what's behind them that takes the impact. I'm not saying a car will take out a truck, but a truck won't walk away scratch free from a decent rearending.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

peteo1;1595602 said:


> Protecting the bumper?? Cmon guys really? With all the plastic or rubbermade cars out there do you really think a trailer ball is going to help...probably not. Cars now are made to fold during a collision. I'm willing to bet if any car made after 94 or so hits the back of your truck its going to fold in such a way that it ends up ramming the bumper into the bed anyhow. Maybe if you get hit by a 78 Chrysler going 10mph I guess I'd believe the protection idea.


Who has a Bumper I have Flat beds It wont fold up


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Have always left it in for all the normal reasons, towing, step, place for tow strap, etc. The only negative is the occasional shin bruise and once i was plowing a steep driveway and was backing into it and scraped their driveway.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

theholycow;1595159 said:


> For what, to protect your car from a collision that's somebody else's fault?
> 
> Oh. Well, I don't care, their insurance (or my Uninsured Motorist policy) will pay for it either way.
> 
> Extra protection would be worthwhile on something difficult to replace, but a custom bumper or a new vehicle is easy. I worry about my 1980 Buick, it's not old enough for reproduction parts, it's not new enough for regular replacement parts to be available, and on the occasion that I find something compatible in a junkyard the rear bumper is rotted out. However, banging my shin on a hitch every time I open the trunk would not be pleasant.


If they bend your bumper cover all the way to your PAINT, then whether their insurance pays for repairs or not, its got permanent problems. Repaired panels are never as good as fresh factory ones. On top of that, in a lot of places, you're subject to whether or not they even HAVE insurance, which you'll find more often than not, the rear end hits are from people who don't actually have any (because they're bad drivers). Places like Ontario, YOUR insurance pays for your repairs, even when you're not at fault. That means that if someone HITS YOU, they basically hold you responsible either way. Perhaps to varying degrees, but you end up with raised rates regardless (and regardless of what they say they'll do, because they'll raise it for "normal annual increases" instead of for "at fault accident" -- yes, dishonest).

On top of that, there's the paperwork, the police, the fighting with insurance, and all the needless waste of time that you need to deal with. Its really nice when somebody smacks your bumper, does no damage to your car, wrecks their car, and you can just laugh at them for being stupid. Since they're at fault, they don't want to deal with cops or insurance. Since your car's fine, you don't want to deal with cops or insurance, so you both just leave and you're on your way like nothing happened.

They say that we're supposed to report accidents where damage is apparently in excess of $1000. Well, my damage is zero, and their plastic bumper looks bad but I'm no expert -- probably costs about $50


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Mine stays in. Used it twice in the blizzard to pull other guys out... It was like a ford commercial all these Chevys getting stuck.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

theholycow;1595164 said:


> Oh yeah, I was going to mention...folks on this site laugh at people who leave their headgear on all the time, I would think they'd feel the same about a hitch.


Laugh all you want, but if you've got two sites 200 km apart, and two blades, you certainly leave the lift frame on the front of your truck. Its either that, or you buy a second one, and that's obviously a waste.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

My bowtie;1595278 said:


> NY has a law that you must remove your hitch. That said...I never removed mine from my pickups. Never had a issue backing up while plowing with it in.
> 
> My combo hitch is bolted to my 1 ton, so that aint commin off either..


More likely than not, you can get by with an "Oops, forgot to take it off. Thank you for bringing it to my attention, I will take it off right now." Really nothing a cop can do if you give him that line. That's if some cop really has nothing better to do than bother you about a hitch.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

32vld;1595283 said:


> I have never seen a chain or strap break under load. Though if one was to break I'd rather have been hooked up to the rear and pulling forward.
> 
> I had a draw bar with a 2" ball stolen off my wifes suburban. That has left me to take of the draw bar every night. I do not want to walk outside another morning ready to go and the draw bar is gone again.


http://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Accessories/DeadBolt/7683.html


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

peteo1;1595602 said:


> Protecting the bumper?? Cmon guys really? With all the plastic or rubbermade cars out there do you really think a trailer ball is going to help...probably not. Cars now are made to fold during a collision. I'm willing to bet if any car made after 94 or so hits the back of your truck its going to fold in such a way that it ends up ramming the bumper into the bed anyhow. Maybe if you get hit by a 78 Chrysler going 10mph I guess I'd believe the protection idea.


Most collisions aren't 60 mph into something completely stopped. I've been hit a few times by plastic cars, EVERY TIME, the 3-ball kept the plastic car from touching my bumper.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

got-h2o;1595604 said:


> ^^^Ya and new truck bumpers are just as flimsy sorry to say. Sadly enough, yes, rubbermaid cars will do damage. That and bumper covers on these cars are just that. It's what's behind them that takes the impact. I'm not saying a car will take out a truck, but a truck won't walk away scratch free from a decent rearending.


Its amazing how many people think that the bumper cover is the actual bumper. Check forums for Tacoma owners (I use this example since I know the vehicle), they're all pansies about pulling even a little jetski trailer from the bumper hitch because they think that the bumper cover is the full strength of it. Well under that bumper cover is a pretty heavy steel beam that is bolted onto the frame. I don't use the bumper hitch mainly because I needed a receiver and a drop for my tandem.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

jasonv;1595800 said:


> Laugh all you want, but if you've got two sites 200 km apart, and two blades, you certainly leave the lift frame on the front of your truck. Its either that, or you buy a second one, and that's obviously a waste.


By "all the time" I meant when there's no hint of snow in the past or future, or even all year. I don't think anyone here would fault you for carrying your headgear around between sites where you have extra plow blades. If you have the budget for that, it sure would be a pleasant alternative to driving around with the blade on.



jasonv;1595803 said:


> More likely than not, you can get by with an "Oops, forgot to take it off. Thank you for bringing it to my attention, I will take it off right now." Really nothing a cop can do if you give him that line. That's if some cop really has nothing better to do than bother you about a hitch.


Oops, forgot to look at my speedometer.
Oops, forgot to get on the scale with my new trailer.
Oops, forgot to fix my headlights.
...but yeah, like more serious offenses, even like dangerous crap such as severely overloading with a trailer you shouldn't be towing, cops won't bother you about it. At most, after a collision, an astute insurance adjuster might give you partial fault for the unnecessary amount of damage that could have been avoided by simply storing your hitch elsewhere.



jasonv;1595818 said:


> Its amazing how many people think that the bumper cover is the actual bumper. Check forums for Tacoma owners (I use this example since I know the vehicle), they're all pansies about pulling even a little jetski trailer from the bumper hitch because they think that the bumper cover is the full strength of it. Well under that bumper cover is a pretty heavy steel beam that is bolted onto the frame. I don't use the bumper hitch mainly because I needed a receiver and a drop for my tandem.


Yup. Not only is it often decently heavy but it's designed by Stephen Hawking and made from Unobtanium. I bent one once on a small car. I took the plastic cover and foam filler off and tried to bend it back. It looked like paper-thin sheet metal to me. First I tried with a big lever, then a sledgehammer, then I tried yanking with a big chain attached to a Ford Econoline 250, then I gave up and put it back together with the car looking like a boxer with a badly healed broken nose.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I do not want a receiver packed in with snow/ice when I need to get pulled out or need to pull someone else out. I want the hitch there for immediate access to hook a strap or chain to. I don't have the time nor the patience to spend 10 minutes chipping it out just to put the hitch in.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

MSS Mow;1595888 said:


> I do not want a receiver packed in with snow/ice when I need to get pulled out or need to pull someone else out. I want the hitch there for immediate access to hook a strap or chain to. I don't have the time nor the patience to spend 10 minutes chipping it out just to put the hitch in.


That's what hitch covers are for. They make little ones that just plug up the hole, decorative ones, and ones that light up as a brake light. I can assure you that the extra brake light doesn't reduce the chance of getting rear-ended while waiting at a red light though...I lost two of them that way...


----------



## zak406 (Feb 13, 2008)

Keep my pintle hitch in at all times. As a matter of fact one week after my nrother bought his new used truck he had a customer back into his truck. 4000 dollars in damage to the customers new Toyota and about 600 in damage on my brothers truck. It may have honestly totaled the truck If it wasn't for the hitch. He hit it at n angle and may have completely messed up the bed... I still can't believe how hard he smacked the truck


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

linckeil;1595491 said:


> most guys will not come within hitch length of backing into something (not because they fear being fired by you, but because common sense would tell them not to get that close). but *why increase the overall length of the vehicle (even if it is only 6 inches) when a hitch is so easily removed*?


Whats the difference! :laughing::laughing:
I have nothing to worry about since i have a dually..Im staying as far away from stationary objects as i can! and extra 6" isnt a big deal to me!

i prepare for the unthinkable... That night when its close to 5* out And blowing snow in your face.. And you gotta put in a hitch ball thats so packed with snow and ice that you almost have to torch it... Yeah that BLOWS! I've had to do it before. Had to move our backup skidsteers from the shop...

Or when your worker slides/ backs into a ditch and its freezing out I rather have my pintle already in place so i can just slide the strap in! Little to no snow clogs my pintle! Nothin a swift kick wont clear!


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

This is as interesting as if toilet paper should be over or under.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

mulcahy mowing;1595797 said:


> Mine stays in. Used it twice in the blizzard to pull other guys out... It was like a ford commercial all these Chevys getting stuck.


Me too, The guy that plows with me on my route he probally yanked 4 chevy's out then me once and once when he got stuck I pulled him out. Thank criest for the tow strap it would of sucked to have to pull a chain out all thoses times. It was your typical mongollian cluster ef. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JB1;1596181 said:


> This is as interesting as if toilet paper should be over or under.


Over, it's more accessible.....Thumbs Up


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

definetely over - although i wouldn't put this topic in the same category as TP. when TP is under i get upset, when i see i hitch in a truck, i don't care, even if its not my preference.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

With the trailer hitch commode being tossed in several post up this is kind of fitting..... Lol


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JB1;1596181 said:


> This is as interesting as if toilet paper should be over or under.


That will be the next pole here soon I'm sure. Who needs toilet paper when you have a bidet. Doesnt it have some sort of blower that blows warm air to dry your bum? Like a car wash when its done washing your car.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

JB1;1596181 said:


> This is as interesting as if toilet paper should be over or under.


Under of course Thumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone who has the tp under is a hack and lowballer


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

got-h2o;1596423 said:


> Under of course Thumbs Up


You, sir, belong in the nut house.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

if the plow is on so is my backup buddy with the strobe on all the time with the reverse lights going on when i shift into reverse
if i get stuck i put the 2 inch ball on otherwise if the plow aint on the hitch is in


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

alldayrj;1596427 said:


> anyone who has the tp under is a hack and lowballer





theholycow;1596451 said:


> you, sir, belong in the nut house.


lmbo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JB1;1596181 said:


> This is as interesting as if toilet paper should be over or under.












As far as the topic goes. Usually my spreader is in the hitch while plowing. But if it isn't I've usually got some sort of a ball mount/ball combo in there to use as a step and for a little extra protection off the rear of the truck.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

theholycow;1595890 said:


> That's what hitch covers are for. They make little ones that just plug up the hole, decorative ones, and ones that light up as a brake light. I can assure you that the extra brake light doesn't reduce the chance of getting rear-ended while waiting at a red light though...I lost two of them that way...


Yup, and that will be frozen in place and still a PIA to get out. They also hold water, snow, dirt, etc in the receiver, causing more rust than if you left the hitch in there. I've used them before, thinking I was protecting the receiver. Well, not so much because receivers have the backs open so the covers actually do more harm than good. At least if it's open, water, etc can just flow through instead of being held in.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

MSS Mow;1596783 said:


> Yup, and that will be frozen in place and still a PIA to get out. They also hold water, snow, dirt, etc in the receiver, causing more rust than if you left the hitch in there. I've used them before, thinking I was protecting the receiver. Well, not so much because receivers have the backs open so the covers actually do more harm than good. At least if it's open, water, etc can just flow through instead of being held in.


That does bring one important consideration up. You can't just leave the hitch in the receiver forever. It does need to be greased occasionally. I HAVE actually seen vehicles where the receiver and hitch rusted together REALLY BADLY, such that you couldn't get the thing out. IMO, if you're going to be totally lazy about it, never EVER take it out, and not grease it, then it probably is better to keep it out, since the alternative is that it WON'T come out when you need it to.

I've got a whole bunch of trailers with different size hitches, so I do have to rotate the 3-ball fairly frequently.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

theholycow;1595855 said:


> By "all the time" I meant when there's no hint of snow in the past or future, or even all year. I don't think anyone here would fault you for carrying your headgear around between sites where you have extra plow blades. If you have the budget for that, it sure would be a pleasant alternative to driving around with the blade on.


Glad you're giving me a pass on that one!
Budget? What budget? I just happened to have an old busted up plow from an old truck that I had completely used up laying around, that I fixed up and modified to fit my new truck. Cost me about $5 worth of welding wire.



> Oops, forgot to look at my speedometer.
> Oops, forgot to get on the scale with my new trailer.
> Oops, forgot to fix my headlights.
> ...but yeah, like more serious offenses, even like dangerous crap such as severely overloading with a trailer you shouldn't be towing, cops won't bother you about it. At most, after a collision, an astute insurance adjuster might give you partial fault for the unnecessary amount of damage that could have been avoided by simply storing your hitch elsewhere.


Cops once tried to give me a hard time over snow obscuring my rear license plate. They were DEFINITELY going to try to write up a ticket. So I pulled that trick THANKED him, got out of the car, wiped off the snow, and he just couldn't bring himself to being such a dick.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

This is a good topic, I would like to add something to it though. You may want to check with your local authorities on this. A very little known law here in PA is, if you leave your hitch in the reciever you CAN be fined for it. 
Just a few months ago there was a story on the local news where a guy had his hitch in the reciever, while parked in a parking lot. Someone walked by and hit it with thier leg. The police were called and the owner of the truck was given a fine. I don't recall what the terminology is that was used for the ticket. But I've heard that there are simular laws in other states.
Personally I take mine out, I don't need any tickets, and the state gets to much of my money so as it is.


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

geer hed;1596966 said:


> This is a good topic, I would like to add something to it though. You may want to check with your local authorities on this. A very little known law here in PA is, if you leave your hitch in the reciever you CAN be fined for it.
> Just a few months ago there was a story on the local news where a guy had his hitch in the reciever, while parked in a parking lot. Someone walked by and hit it with thier leg. The police were called and the owner of the truck was given a fine. I don't recall what the terminology is that was used for the ticket. But I've heard that there are simular laws in other states.
> Personally I take mine out, I don't need any tickets, and the state gets to much of my money so as it is.


I know I've heard about that by-law too ! ……. How ridiculous is that ! What were they doing walking that close to the back of vehicle anyways ??? …

Sounds like another DARWIN candidate !

I'm a little short on cash payup right now I think I'll sue myself for being STUPID :redbounceand walking into my hitch  like no one has ever done that before …… LOL

MY Hitch is Always in and High ! If not a combi pintle type !


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeh I agree, but I just wanted to let people know this law is out there.


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

geer hed;1597121 said:


> Yeh I agree, but I just wanted to let people know this law is out there.


Ohh I Agree  with you ! ……. You are spot on by doing that ! ……. I just about fell over when I heard that  the first time

But man when you do run into it :crying: THAT'S GONNA LEAVE A MARK !!!:laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

definatly out. knwo how many walls and garage doors i would poke holes in if i left it in..


probably more than 0


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

aloe;1595299 said:


> same here...I leave mine on all year...saved me twice from major rear end damage!!!


In Hongcouver for the newly challenged Canadians, you install the biggest ugliest hitch you can find, it's kinda like those mud flaps that say BACK-OFF only no flap :laughing:

And IF you really want to play with the BIG-DOGS you mount a big ugly winch bumper on the front  when they look in their rearview :waving::waving: That'll be the last time they think about holding their neck when they get out of a car after a small rear tap because they intensionally slammed on the brakes for that ins claim …. Hmmmm ??


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1597135 said:


> definatly out. knwo how many walls and garage doors i would poke holes in if i left it in..
> 
> probably more than 0


There is no reason to get close enough to a structure or vehicle where a trailer hitch being in or out makes a difference. All your doing is looking for a is a insurance claim.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BladeBlowBucket;1597153 said:


> In Hongcouver for the newly challenged Canadians, you install the biggest ugliest hitch you can find, it's kinda like those mud flaps that say BACK-OFF only no flap :laughing:
> 
> And IF you really want to play with the BIG-DOGS you mount a big ugly winch bumper on the front  when they look in their rearview :waving::waving: That'll be the last time they think about holding their neck when they get out of a car after a small rear tap because they intensionally slammed on the brakes for that ins claim �. Hmmmm ??


Big bumpers are the best......... they're standard equipment on my pickups


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

BUFF;1597175 said:


> Big bumpers are the best......... they're standard equipment on my pickups


" YUP ! " ...Nice! … That's EXACTLY what I had in mind, yup, yup ! ...… You qualify ! … You're IN ! …


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

BUFF;1597157 said:


> There is no reason to get close enough to a structure or vehicle where a trailer hitch being in or out makes a difference. All your doing is looking for a is a insurance claim.


Careful !! … You're poking BooBoo bear again !! … :redbounce :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BladeBlowBucket;1597202 said:


> Careful !! � You're poking BooBoo bear again !! � :redbounce :laughing::laughing::laughing:


That seemed to be a reasonable statement with sound reasoning, BTW my middle name is "Careful"....LOL


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

geer hed;1596966 said:


> This is a good topic, I would like to add something to it though. You may want to check with your local authorities on this. A very little known law here in PA is, if you leave your hitch in the reciever you CAN be fined for it.
> Just a few months ago there was a story on the local news where a guy had his hitch in the reciever, while parked in a parking lot. Someone walked by and hit it with thier leg. The police were called and the owner of the truck was given a fine. I don't recall what the terminology is that was used for the ticket. But I've heard that there are simular laws in other states.
> Personally I take mine out, I don't need any tickets, and the state gets to much of my money so as it is.


Traffic laws don't apply to parked on private property. Your local guy should have fought it.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

BUFF;1597157 said:


> There is no reason to get close enough to a structure or vehicle where a trailer hitch being in or out makes a difference. All your doing is looking for a is a insurance claim.


My point exactly..

Everyones never going to fully agree on this topic but one thing i do know is that the poll doesn't lie... Maybe the anti-hitchers will reconsider! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BigBoyPlowin;1597275 said:


> My point exactly..
> 
> Everyones never going to fully agree on this topic but one thing i do know is that the poll doesn't lie... Maybe the anti-hitchers will reconsider! :laughing::laughing:


And congress will settle on a budget and health care......ussmileyflag


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

I put the receiver in when I outfit the truck, and it will stay there until it eventually comes out of service. It has a lock pin so no one can steal it and I never have to hear the excuse that the receiver was left at the shop.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

5 pages of in and out...awesome!

Mine stays in in my 96 chevy cause it rusted there and then I painted it in. I doubt if I pull the pin that it'll even consider letting go. In 2005 I chained it to a concrete bollard and tried to pull it out but the bollard just came out of the ground.
My 07 chev has a pull plow mounted in the receiver for the winter, otherwise it pulls a trailer all summer so the hitch would stay there too.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

rcn971;1597290 said:


> I put the receiver in when I outfit the truck, and it will stay there until it eventually comes out of service. It has a lock pin so no one can steal it and I never have to hear the excuse that the receiver was left at the shop.


Do you lock your trailers so noone will hitch up and drive away?


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

mines always in i run a dmi drop center cushion hitch bumper


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

BigBoyPlowin;1597275 said:


> My point exactly..
> 
> Everyones never going to fully agree on this topic but one thing i do know is that the poll doesn't lie... Maybe the anti-hitchers will reconsider! :laughing::laughing:


yeah, and obama won the election. so i guess your point is the majority is always right? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

linckeil;1597555 said:


> yeah, and obama won the election. so i guess your point is the majority is always right? :laughing::laughing:


D'OH............ The "O" has been brought in.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have had two $150 pintle/ball combo stolen.. And lock pins seize up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

linckeil;1597555 said:


> yeah, and obama won the election. so i guess your point is the majority is always right? :laughing::laughing:


HA!

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

BUFF;1597570 said:


> D'OH............ The "O" has been brought in.


i had to do it.... it perfectly illustrated my point, and I know how the O man is so very loved by folks around here.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

linckeil;1597607 said:


> i had to do it.... it perfectly illustrated my point, and I know how the O man is so very loved by folks around here.


It's you're thread man.......so it's yours to it stir up. 
Let the festivity's begin.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1597350 said:


> Do you lock your trailers so noone will hitch up and drive away?


Actually, if they are being left somewhere with access then yes we will lock them up.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

rcn971;1597648 said:


> Actually, if they are being left somewhere with access then yes we will lock them up.


that is good. i know of a guy who left his enclosed trailer and all his equipment in a lot and someone just.... drove a way.... with said trailer attached.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BigBoyPlowin;1597275 said:


> My point exactly..
> 
> Everyones never going to fully agree on this topic but one thing i do know is that the poll doesn't lie... Maybe the anti-hitchers will reconsider! :laughing::laughing:


 Maybe we need a recount on votes Like Florida Had to:laughing:


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

For the 1st four years I owned my truck the hitch was in 24/7 365. It was rusted tight. Now its free and I still leave it in about 80% of the time but its always coated in fluid film, oil, or anti seize so i can take it out. My biggest reason for leaven it in is to have a good pull point on the back.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

jasonv;1596887 said:


> That does bring one important consideration up. You can't just leave the hitch in the receiver forever. It does need to be greased occasionally. I HAVE actually seen vehicles where the receiver and hitch rusted together REALLY BADLY, such that you couldn't get the thing out. IMO, if you're going to be totally lazy about it, never EVER take it out, and not grease it, then it probably is better to keep it out, since the alternative is that it WON'T come out when you need it to.
> 
> I've got a whole bunch of trailers with different size hitches, so I do have to rotate the 3-ball fairly frequently.


Absolutely a valid argument! I do remove and grease mine on a regular basis though. I have seen them before where they are rusted in place, permanently! The hitch in my pickup comes out for the winter because I have a tailgate spreader that goes in but the ton truck stays in year round and only comes out to grease it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Back to the rusted tight thing..........................I've had them in trucks for years at a time and never had one sieze up. The reason I'm sure is that it get's used. It constantly has that little bit of movement. 

Now I have however bought or worked on trucks that have. Some pop out by tying off to a tree and hitting the go pedal, others heat, others burned out.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

BUFF;1597175 said:


> Big bumpers are the best......... they're standard equipment on my pickups


Give the pencil pushers a little more time, and they will ban those bumpers for causing too much dammage to another vehicle if you rear end it...:realmad:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

My bowtie;1598045 said:


> Give the pencil pushers a little more time, and they will ban those bumpers for causing too much dammage to another vehicle if you rear end it...:realmad:


they better take them off the cop cars then


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

My bowtie;1598045 said:


> Give the pencil pushers a little more time, and they will ban those bumpers for causing too much dammage to another vehicle if you rear end it...:realmad:


It wouldn't surprise me if something like that happened elsewhere in the country where ridiculous laws are common. Sure my bumpers maybe a little excessive and would smoke just about any car on the road.I live in a area with a lot of wildlife and the bumpers are to protect my trucks and myself. Hit a Deer, Blk Bear, Elk, Mtn Lion, Bob Cat Wild Turkey at 30-40mph at mongo bumper is a happy thing. Anyone familiar with the newer Ford Powerstrokes know there's nothing but a plastic grill infront of all the coolers. Last fall I had a Wild Turkey take flight in front of me and when it met up with the bumper the Turkey exploded. I would have been out thousands of dollars if it wasn't for the bumper. 
On my 97 I clipped a Mule Deer in the front quarter, again the bumper saved me big money and I savaged the back straps and rear quarters for a BBQ.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BUFF;1598088 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if something like that happened elsewhere in the country where ridiculous laws are common. Sure my bumpers maybe a little excessive and would smoke just about any car on the road.I live in a area with a lot of wildlife and the bumpers are to protect my trucks and myself. Hit a Deer, Blk Bear, Elk, Mtn Lion, Bob Cat Wild Turkey at 30-40mph at mongo bumper is a happy thing. Anyone familiar with the newer Ford Powerstrokes know there's nothing but a plastic grill infront of all the coolers. Last fall I had a Wild Turkey take flight in front of me and when it met up with the bumper the Turkey exploded. I would have been out thousands of dollars if it wasn't for the bumper.
> On my 97 I clipped a Mule Deer in the front quarter, again the bumper saved me big money and I savaged the back straps and rear quarters for a BBQ.


i almost hit an elk on my bike one time. scared the frickin crap out of me.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've never had such a problem with my receiver being rusted in tight. But then, my vehicles aren't that old (less than ten years, and I regularly change receivers (pintle for trailers to 2" for boat). If I saw some rust beginning (I'm sure I will sometime), I would just scarify it and touch it up.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1598092 said:


> i almost hit an elk on my bike one time. scared the frickin crap out of me.


There's Elk in Michigan?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BUFF;1598132 said:


> There's Elk in Michigan?


wife and i were riding up to canada


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i made a bar that goes into my reciever hitch for plowing yo protect the truck when plowing .from sliding into something ,sticks out about a 12 inchs and about 3' long . works really good .also works as step too.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BUFF;1598132 said:


> There's Elk in Michigan?


There are also moose, bear, and wolves


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

BossPlow2010;1598850 said:


> There are also moose, bear, and wolves


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Hitch always in. They passed a law here a few years back that if you have a hitch in while not towing its a $50 fine. Unless its painted bright orange.. Guarantee it was pushed through by INS companies replacing thousands more in parts/labor for a car rear end collision into a hitch. I know one guy who has gotten a ticket but that's it so far. Some towns its "illegal" to transport a plow April-nov too. Haven't heard of any tickets for that through the grapevine yet just a few guys being hassled..


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess I don't really think about it or make a special effort to be sure it's in or out. Typically though it's in (pintle) to make it easy to toss a strap in the event my forward momentum ceases.

Not too concerned about them rusting in place since they get taken out frequently.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

I built this from 2"x6" rectangle steel, caped the ends after i filled it with lead wheel weights and concrete. Welded a receiver tube on the top for the salter and added some LED work lights for reverse lights. This thing is and absolute tank and protects the bumper and is a nice little ballast bar. It weighs just shy of 200lbs and it slides right into the hitch and it uses a bolt with a welded nut inside the tube to keep it from wiggling side to side. Its protected my bumper from potential dents in it, and would love to see some moron rear end it.
it only sticks out maybe 5" from the hitch and i coated it in truck bed liner..


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

^Now that right there is a pretty nice answer to almost every complaint on both sides of this issue. The only thing left is some enhanced visibility, if you leave it in when you park at Home Depot, so people don't drive/walk into it who otherwise wouldn't have contacted your truck at all. Have you considered any enhancements to visibility? You can't help that it's in an unexpected place, sticking out from the truck, but you could give it something taller (like on plows) so it's somewhere that people are looking more carefully and you can certainly make it NOT exactly the same color as the pavement is at night.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mxrider069;1598955 said:


> I built this from 2"x6" rectangle steel, caped the ends after i filled it with lead wheel weights and concrete. Welded a receiver tube on the top for the salter and added some LED work lights for reverse lights. This thing is and absolute tank and protects the bumper and is a nice little ballast bar. It weighs just shy of 200lbs and it slides right into the hitch and it uses a bolt with a welded nut inside the tube to keep it from wiggling side to side. Its protected my bumper from potential dents in it, and would love to see some moron rear end it.
> it only sticks out maybe 5" from the hitch and i coated it in truck bed liner..


i am soo doing this next year


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1598850 said:


> There are also moose, bear, and wolves


and bobcats and mountain lions. they say its not a breedable population. what they dont get is it only takes 2.

could have been a moos, it was dark and only a glimpse. but it seemed really big.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

WilliamOak;1598891 said:


> Hitch always in. They passed a law here a few years back that if you have a hitch in while not towing its a $50 fine. Unless its painted bright orange.. Guarantee it was pushed through by INS companies replacing thousands more in parts/labor for a car rear end collision into a hitch. I know one guy who has gotten a ticket but that's it so far. *Some towns its "illegal" to transport a plow April-nov too*. Haven't heard of any tickets for that through the grapevine yet just a few guys being hassled..


and what is the basis of this crappy law. i could see this one being easily over turned. if you are not over width you should be able to buy a plow whenever you want. does not make sense to buy a plow after it starts snowing.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

birddseedd;1599032 said:


> and what is the basis of this crappy law. i could see this one being easily over turned. if you are not over width you should be able to buy a plow whenever you want. does not make sense to buy a plow after it starts snowing.


I suspect that "transport" was the wrong word and what he meant was that the plow can't be mounted out in front of the truck on the road. I'm sure you're welcome to haul it home in the truckbed all year. I'm sure if you had the receipt showing you just picked it up you'd get out of a ticket anyway.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

grandview;1595081 said:


> Much easier to wrap a chain on if you need it.


Exactly pulled many vehicles ..


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

theholycow;1599174 said:


> I suspect that "transport" was the wrong word and what he meant was that the plow can't be mounted out in front of the truck on the road. I'm sure you're welcome to haul it home in the truckbed all year. I'm sure if you had the receipt showing you just picked it up you'd get out of a ticket anyway.


If i were to attach a plow and drive down the road, who's human rights would i be infringing upon?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mxrider069;1598955 said:


> I built this from 2"x6" rectangle steel, caped the ends after i filled it with lead wheel weights and concrete. Welded a receiver tube on the top for the salter and added some LED work lights for reverse lights. This thing is and absolute tank and protects the bumper and is a nice little ballast bar. It weighs just shy of 200lbs and it slides right into the hitch and it uses a bolt with a welded nut inside the tube to keep it from wiggling side to side. Its protected my bumper from potential dents in it, and would love to see some moron rear end it.
> it only sticks out maybe 5" from the hitch and i coated it in truck bed liner..


what looks to be attached to the ends?


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

You wont bang up your shins if you knows its there, and always leave it there. My hitches never come out (unless changes ball sizes/hitches or putting on my salter) Never comes out, never hit my shin because I always know its there. Additionally one of our F150s it is stuck in, and will never come out, which is fine by me. As to you all who don't want to keep it in, or do, to each their own... but see the poll... keeping it is is clearly more popular.

-Step
-Protection from accidents
-Easier as its always there
-Saves time from R&R'ing it every hitch up to a trailer...
-Give slight reason to bravely brake-check those annoying tailgaters :0
(who wants my two inch in their radiator?  )


----------

